# Beautiful pigeon needs home



## Ruthie414 (7 mo ago)

Friendly girl, used to wearing pigeon pants, beautiful. Moving to apt. cannot keep. Inside pet. She's an easy keeper! Northeast Ohio


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

Ruthie414 said:


> Friendly girl, used to wearing pigeon pants, beautiful. Moving to apt. cannot keep. Inside pet. She's an easy keeper! Northeast Ohio


I would volunteer but I’m in Dallas, Tx


----------

